
Amtrak Says Shortfalls and Rules Delayed Its Safety System - uladzislau
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/15/us/amtrak-says-it-was-just-months-away-from-installing-safety-system.html
======
davidf18
Hard to understand why a GPS tracking system was not installed that would tell
train dispatchers about location / speed of train on tracks.

~~~
devopsproject
A system like this exists called "positive train control". It is expensive.

